# Random Windows 8 Factory Reset?



## hairybusdriver2 (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

just wondering why my computer randomly reset itself to its previous out of the box condition. Actually, not even that, I just put it on today and after I logged in it said it was configuring Windows...so I thought maybe it was just an automatic update that was being applied. However, my windows 8 theme has been changed, I have lost all of my tiles except maybe a few, and my desktop Icons have been cleaned up, not completely, just the ones I don't use often. Also, I am missing a lot of files from my documents, my desktop, my downloads and anywhere else I saved files. The browsers I use which are Chrome, Firefox and IE all start as if it was the first time they were used, also all of my bookmarks, saved passwords and all other records are gone. However, none of the software I installed has been changed or removed. 

I checked my update history and according to that record I haven't received an auto update since July 21st. It is very unlikely that anybody else has used my computer in the last 12 hours because nobody else knows my password, nor can they guess it. 

I am not sure what else to consider...any ideas...


----------



## hairybusdriver2 (May 29, 2012)

Okay, all of a sudden, I log in today and everything is back to normal again. All of my files have been restored just the way they were. The theme has been restored, my tiles, my browsers, everything. Very strange, maybe it is a virus, either way I am not ready to mark as solved because it might happen again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My first thought is that on the occasion you logged in - when this happened


> after I logged in it said it was configuring Windows...so I thought maybe it was just an automatic update that was being applied. However, my windows 8 theme has been changed, I have lost all of my tiles except maybe a few, and my desktop Icons have been cleaned up, not completely, just the ones I don't use often. Also, I am missing a lot of files from my documents, my desktop, my downloads and anywhere else I saved files. The browsers I use which are Chrome, Firefox and IE all start as if it was the first time they were used, also all of my bookmarks, saved passwords and all other records are gone. However, none of the software I installed has been changed or removed.


You somehow logged in to another user account -
Please check which accounts are shown

Then when it all appeared as usual you logged into your usual account

ON this occasion - what updates are shown.


----------

